# Best LAN-Party Games



## Elvantoro (20. September 2011)

Hey ich will mit meinem BF2 FunClan demnächst eine kleine Home-LAN machen.
Aber ich suche noch ein paar gute Games. Wir sind ca 8 Mann. Verfügen über eine 20000er Internetleitung

Freue mich über viele gute Vorschläge


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. September 2011)

Kommt immer auf die Leute an und was sie mögen!
Battlefield 2, Day of Defeat(Source), Warcraft 3, Call of Duty: Mordern Warfare, Empire Earth oder Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 werden auf den "Kellerlans" die ich besuche häufig gespielt!


----------



## der Türke (20. September 2011)

bei uns war Most Wanted der renner auf der Lan- party.

Ich hätte jetzt auch noch Comand and conquer gesagt aber Warcraft 3 passt besser.


Das beste spiel auf der Lan Party ist und bleibt age of empires 2 .


----------



## Sethnix (20. September 2011)

CS(S), L4D(2), Supreme Commander (Forged Alliance), Sins of a Solar Empire (), GTA4, GTA SA MP, Wolfenstein Enemy Territory, Split/Second, etc.. ^^

so mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein 

MFG


----------



## Papzt (20. September 2011)

BF 1942, CoD 2, UT 2k4...


----------



## Dimkkka (20. September 2011)

CS:S muss ich mich anschließen und GTA IV ist echt der hammer mit Freunden zu zocken, kann man viele lustige Sachen anstellen


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (20. September 2011)

Wir hatten am letzten WE ne "Keller LAN" und da wurde am meisten RS Vegas 2 gezockt.^^
Macht im Coop am meisten spass. 

Ansonsten die üblichen verdächtigen wie BF2, L4D(2), Fifa 11 und sogar Tiger Woods.^^


----------



## NebuLa (23. September 2011)

Natürlich der Klassiker: WC3
Ansonsten: C&C Generals hat auch ziemlich Fun gemacht, SWAT 4 (mit VIP verkloppen) und eigentlich fast alle oben genannten 

lg


----------



## mds51 (25. September 2011)

Bei unseren LANs gab meist folgendes:


WarCraft III
CounterStrike: Source
Call of Duty: United Offense
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty 5: World at War(ZombieModus + Zombie Mods)
GTA IV
FIFA xx
Race Driver GRID
Age of Empires III
...


----------



## lu89 (26. September 2011)

Far Cry 2 macht auch Spaß.


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Oktober 2011)

lu89 schrieb:


> Far Cry 2 macht auch Spaß.


 is klar  weil du es net kannst  Nein Spaß
Company of Heroes is wirklich empfehlenswert !!!


----------



## iP Man (17. Oktober 2011)

kann nur über alte lan games reden wie c&c, swat 4, gta 2, cs, wc3,aoe2,bf1942,return to castle wolfenstein und jedes game hat gerockt aber beste game waren es alle


----------



## Elvantoro (17. Oktober 2011)

Danke schon mal für dei vielen Antworten. Waren ein paar gute Ideen dabei 
Müsste für ein Wochenende reichen


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

was noch fehlt: Stronghold Crusader!!! so ein geiles Spiel


----------



## Xion4 (17. Oktober 2011)

Also ich fand Soldier of Fortune 2 sehr lustig, auch den Desert Combat Mod von Battlefield 1942. C&C Generals darf eigentlich auch nicht fehlen


----------

